# Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009



## Testpilot (24. März 2009)

*Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009 ... jetzt gehst los!*

Nach dem wir euch die kalte Jahreszeit über mit Fragen genervt und gelöchert haben gaben nun die ersten Sonnenstrahlen den Startschuß zur Teich und Gartenerweiterung.

Dieses möchten wir euch hier mit Bild und Wort etwas nähe bringen und hoffen das es euch eben so gut gefällt wie uns.

Es begann damit den an unser Grundstück angrenzenden Knick etwas zu kappen da wir immer gegen diese Grüne Wand starren mussten, also weg damit in den Schredder.

Als dann folgte der Teich. Alle Pflanzen raus zum Asyl in die Maurerkübel, Wasser in das Quaratänebecken und die zwei Goldies nebst Seerosen gleich mit. Der Rest Wasser wurde in die Regenwasserversickerung geleitet.
Steine und Schmodder aus dem Teich


----------



## Testpilot (24. März 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Der Erdaushub wird zur Neugestaltung einiger Beete genutzt. Ebenso die Steine des alten Wassereinlaufs des Teiches aus denen ein kleiner Wasserspeier entstehen wird bzw entstanden ist.

Die noch schnell besorgen Feldsteine sorgen für ein klasse finish des Beetes.


----------



## Testpilot (24. März 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Dann stand die Filterkammer an. 1,6 Meter breit 2,5 Meter lang und ca 1 Meter tief. Das machte richtig Spaß .... war aber auch nach ein paar Stunden erledigt.

Fortsetzung folgt .......


----------



## Testpilot (27. März 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute war nichts zu machen bei dem Wetter. 
Eine kleine Kröte gerettet, ein wenig den blöd im Garten gestanden und Kaffee getrunken ...


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Servus Timo

Nicht verzagen, sammle in der erzwungenen Pause Kraft, denn die wirst du bald brauchen .

Euer Teichprojekt wird bestimmt schön und bald könnt Ihr es geniessen


----------



## Dodi (27. März 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo!

Das sieht doch schon mal klasse aus! 

Da nächste Woche das Wetter - hoffentlich - endlich frühlingshaft werden soll, kannst Du bestimmt weiter werkeln.

Ich drück' Dir die Daumen und gutes Gelingen weiterhin.


----------



## Testpilot (28. März 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute hat mich auch der Regen nicht abschrecken können.
Habe zwar gelegntlich wieder doof rumgestanden und Kaffeegetrunken aber doch schon eine Menge bewegt ... 
Ich denke wenn das Wetter umd mein Rücken mitspielt wird der Teichaushub morgen erledigt sein, dann geht es an die Feinheiten.
Tiefe ist jetzt bei 120-130cm

p.s. ich geh jetzt duschen und singe dabei dieses Lied, inder Hoffnung das es meiner Schulter morgen besser geht. ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE


----------



## Testpilot (30. März 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Groß Wittensee, 12°, das Haar hält .... der Rücken auch 
Habs heute fertig 
 

Nur noch diesen kleinen, unbedeutenen Haufen weg und gut ist 
 

Zu allem überfluss hab ich dermaßen viel Kies das ich den schon im Carport lagern muss, wenn das meine Bank mal mitbekommt


----------



## prelude2205 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hi,
sieht echt Klasse aus Dein Projekt und macht mir Mut auch mit meinem Umbau endlich anzufangen.
Du hast geschrieben "und noch schnell ein paar Feldsteine besorgt",aber woher??:beeten
Wir haben vor 2 Jahren jede Kieskuhle abgefahren,Feldwege usw.
Hast Du da einen Tip?
Bin gespannt auf die Bilder wenn Dein Projekt fertig ist.
Schönen Gruß aus dem Norden,
Rüdiger


----------



## Christine (30. März 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Rüdiger,

also bei uns liegen die auch nicht mehr rum, weil die inzwischen teuer gehandelt werden. Chance hast Du, wenn Du einen Ackerbauern, sorry, Landwirt, kennst. Die haben sowas vielleicht. Aber Vorsicht. Die Steine können mit Dünger kontaminiert sein. Steinbruch ist besser.

Ansonsten...kaufen


----------



## Testpilot (30. März 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Wie Christine bereits schrieb. Einfach beim Landwirt rechts ran und fragen, die haben so etwas immer liegen oder können dir zumindest sagen wo welche herum liegen. Eigentlich liegen die an jeder Knickecke, also zumindest hier bei uns.

Da mir die aber um einiges zu schwer waren habe ich mir die liefern lassen. Kostete mich nen euro das Stück, da kannst nicht meckern


----------



## Christine (31. März 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hi,

Achso, einen hab ich noch: Bei uns gibt schöne größere auch noch bei den Humuswerken (das sind die, die die braunen Bio-Tonnen verarbeiten). Sogar auf Wunsch mit Loch als Quellstein.


----------



## Testpilot (31. März 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

So, war heute dann auch mal wieder ein wenig fleißig, wenn gleich ich eigentlich mehr vor hatte zu tun , nun ja .......... :evil

Heut war die Filterkammer dran.
- Noch etwas Erdaushub bei Seite geschaft.
- Ein Podest für den IBC fertig gestellt.
 

- Und eine tote Maus entsorgt 

Der rote Punkt zeigt die Oberkante des Pflanzenfilters an die so ca bei 55cm liegen wird. 
Mit den Höhen sollte das also klappen 
 

So eine Laserwasserwage ist schon ne feine Sache


----------



## Testpilot (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Sooooo, heute war mal wieder der kleine Wasserspeier dran. Stromkabel verlegt, war kein großer Akt 
  

Dann habe ich das Podest noch einmal ab und neu aufgebaut. Gefiel mir irgendwie nicht, es war 50 cm zu breit die mir evtl nachher irgendwo anders fehlen, soviel Platz ist da ja leider nicht in der Filterkammer :?
 

Jetzt gefällt es mir besser.
Bin am überlegen in die Filterkammer noch einen Versickerungsschacht zu bauen in den man evtl anfallendes Wasser ableiten könnte, mal sehen ...


----------



## Testpilot (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

So, wir waren wieder etwas fleißig und haben Kunststoff in die Erde verbracht.
Die Anschlüsse für den BA und den Skimmer liegen.

   

Die Ränder des Podestes auf dem der IBC stehen soll habe ich in Zement gesetzt. Diese Ränder nehmen später auch die Last der Filterkammerkonstruktion auf, hab ich also eine "gesunde" Mischung angelegt 

 

Der Wasserspeier ist auch so weit fertig.
Wir haben das Beet schon etwas bepflanzt und die elektrik für Pumpe und Licht ist auch so weit fertig

   

Da ich heute ja leider die Handkreissäge nicht anwerfen darf geht es morgen erst mit dem Bau der Filterkammerholzkonstruktion (langes Wort) weiter ...

Wünsche Euch allen ein schönes, ruhiges Osterfest


----------



## Dodi (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo,

sehr schön! 

Besonders gefällt mir die Ecke mit dem Wasserspeier! 

Vielleicht hab ich das überlesen: 
Sag mal, was für ein Filter wird das genau, wie bestückt?
Gibt es eine Vorabscheidung?


----------



## Testpilot (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Guten Morgen Dodi,
Filter sieht wie folgt aus,
Schwerkraftbogensieb als Vorfilter ->  IBC mit HelX -> 60% zurück in den Teich -> 40% in den Pflanzenfilter .... der noch nicht existiert :?


----------



## Testpilot (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Gestern hab ich den Ringanker für den Pflanzenfilter fertig gestellt.
6mm Armierung und eine stramme Mischung sorgen hoffentlich für ausreichende Stabilität 

   
   

Claudia war dann noch ein paar Blümchen kaufen  die auch noch angeliefert werden mussten weil sie in den Benz  nicht passten ....
Die haben wir dann auch noch mal schnell mit in die Erde gebracht.
So langsam arbeitet man eine nach der anderen Baustelle ab


----------



## Henkkaas (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Frohe Ostern!

Sieht gut aus. wie tief machst du den Pflanzenfilter??
Ich bin auch zur Zeit am buddeln und stocke jetzt etwas bein PF


----------



## Testpilot (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hi,
och, ich denke ich werde noch so 50-60cm tief gehen. 
Dann habe ich eine Wassertiefe von ca 80cm. Ich hoffe das ist ausreichend.
So wirklich hundertprozentig entscheiden werde ich das beim buddeln 
Gruß
Timo


----------



## Testpilot (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute fehlte uns eindeutig der Elan mehr zu machen, also zumindest mir.
Konnte mich nicht aufraffen nach dem Ausbuddeln des Pflanzenfilters noch etwas zu machen.

   

Leg mich jetzt in die Sonne und genieße unser Tageswerk


----------



## Testpilot (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute war Weihnachten. Ein Teil meiner Teichtechnik wurde heute geliefert.

1 x Bodenablauf
1 x Skimmer
4 x Zugschieber
2 x 110er Flansch
1 X Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter

   
   

Der Sieve ist beeindruckend riesig, dass hätte ich nicht vermutet :shock

Zudem habe ich die Verrohrung noch einmal neu gemacht.
Die beiden Zuläufe für den Filter kommen jetzt aus der Seitenwand und nicht
wie zuvor aus dem Boden der Filterkammer.
Das erleichtert die Montage der Zugschieber und sieht einfach besser aus


----------



## Testpilot (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute haben wir ersteinmal 5 m³ Erde in den Container geschaufelt und drei liegen noch herum aber die Luft war raus ....
Zudem haben wir uns entschieden den Teich tiefer zu machen. Minimum zwei Meter soll er haben. 
Wird ja schließlich ein Koiteich also wollen wir es auch gleich richtig machen und nicht aus lauter Bequemlichkeit Fehler produzieren über die wir uns in 4 Wochen ärgern.


----------



## axel (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Prima Timo !

Deine Kois werden sich freun 
Wenn bauen , dann gleich richtig !

Lg
axel


----------



## Testpilot (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*



axel schrieb:


> Deine Kois werden sich freun



Wehe nicht, dann werden sie Höllenqualen erleiden müssen ... so wie ich mit meinem Rücken


----------



## Testpilot (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute war einer der härtesten Tage.
Aus über Zwei Meter Tiefe die Schaufel nach oben schwingen war selbst für mich als langer Kerl mit 1.90 Meter ne echt harte Nummer.
Aber es ist vollbracht, der Teich hat knapp über Zwei Meter Tiefe 

   

Vorgestern war ein Teichbauer aus der Umgebung bei uns um sich ein Bild des Teiches zu machen zwecks Angebotserstellung zur Folienverlegung.
Der Hat uns natürlich nochmal zum Nachdenken bezüglich einiger Dinge angeregt, was ja auch durchaus ok und wünschenswert ist.

Also, der Pfanzenfilter wird mit einer extra Pumpe befeuert und nicht wie geplant von der Schwerkraft aus dem IBC dorthin geleitet. Das hat den Vorteil, 
dass wir ihn über eine Zeitschaltuhr bzw. Fernbedienung zu oder abschalten können für den Fall, dass die Nachbarn, bzw. wir selbst,  dass Geplätschere mal nicht mehr hören mögen, z.B. nachts
Diese Änderung hat auch den Vorteil, dass wir das Wasser aus dem Sieve Spaltsieb nicht mehr 1,5 Meter in den IBC Pumpen müssen, dass spart Energie.


Die Mauer des Pflanzenfilter werden wir aus Feldsteinen erstellen, Klinker sehen scheixxe aus


----------



## Joachim (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Wenn ich das so sehe ... und dann das Pool-Loch meines Schwagers noch dazu (auch Handschachtung, und nach 3 Tagen Rücken futsch ) - dann hab ich richtig Respekt vor so viel Buddellust. 

Und bin froh, das wir nen eigenen Bagger haben...


----------



## Testpilot (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Na von Lust kann ja keine Rede sein, hab ich eine Wahl? 
Einen Bagger bekommt ich nicht mehr auf mein Grundstück, also muss es so gehen. 
Wir haben nur wirklich das RIESENGLÜCK, dass wir wirklich feinsten Kies, keinen Lehm, Felsbrocken oder sonstige Überraschungseier in unserer Erde haben 

Aber abgesehen davon Buddel ich einfach gerne, kein Witz, mir macht das wirklich Spaß .... sollte ich mir sorgen machen? :crazy


----------



## Testpilot (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute habe ich die Wände steiler gemacht und bin noch etwas in die Tiefe gegangen. Aber nun ist gut damit, mag nicht mehr buddeln 
Zudem haben wir noch Feldsteine vom Bauern geborgt, mit denen wollen wir den Pflanzenfilter hochmauern. Das passt besser ins Gesamtbild unseres Garten.

Werde jetzt die Tage Schalbretter nebst Kies und Beton einkaufen und die Wände der Filterkammer sowie den Bodenablauf und Foliendurchführungen erstellen bzw. in Schmatze setzen ...... da muss ich ja schon wieder buddeln


----------



## koimen (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo

sieht gut aus Dein Projekt.....gefällt mir.  
Kann mitfühlen bei der schauflerei hehehe hatte auch alles von Hand gemacht.

Mich interessiert der Vorfilter wie der als Schwerkraft eingebaut wird .....kannste da wenn eingebaut einige Bilder zeigen? Danke.

Haste schon begonnen die Koi auszusuchen? Mit welcher Grösse beginnste und wieviel werden von Beginn an (nach einfahren) in den Teich getan...


----------



## Testpilot (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Freut mich das es gefällt 

Also an die Koiauswahl habe ich noch keinen Gedanken verschwendet 
Ich denke, dass wir erst nächstes Jahr Koi in den Teich setzen, müssen da mal sehen was die Wasserwerte hergeben so nach einger Zeit.
Wir wollten maximal 6 Koi in den Teich nehmen .... und unsere Zwei __ Shubunkin, dick und doof 

Bilder vom Filter stelle ich heute Abend mal rein


----------



## Testpilot (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute haben wir die Verrohrung fertiggestellt. Soll heissen, die KG Rohre mit Dichtungen versehen uns zusammengesetzt. Da ich diese niemals im Leben wieder auseinander bauen werde, ist die Verrohrung in dieser Form als endgültig beschlossen zu betrachten 


       

Feldtsine für den Pflanzenfilter haben wir ersteinmal provisorisch angelegt, sieht aber schon um einiges stimmiger aus als Klinker

   

Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen wie man diese KG Rohre am besten mit dem PVC Bauteilen verbindet. Die Passungen sitzen zwar schon recht stramm aber verklebt werden sollte das auf jeden Fall.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Klausile (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo,

dein Projekt gefällt mir sehr gut. Respekt vor der Handarbeit. Ich  hatte trotz Bagger nach 1,3 m die Schnauze voll.

Die PVC-Rohre und die KG Rohre kannst du mit Tangit (ist ein PVC-Kleber) verkleben. Hält bombenfest, wenn du die Klebestellen gut gereinigt hast.

KG und HT Rohre sind aus PVC.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Olli.P (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hi Timo,

du kannst auch Innotec verwenden.

Und HT Rohre sind nicht aus PVC , da iss noch irgend was anderes mit drinne.

Da gibbet einen speziellen Kleber für, z.B. von M...ey.......


----------



## Testpilot (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hi Ihr Zwei,

Trotz Bagger nach 1,3 Meter die Schnauze voll?? Warum, war das Bier alle? 
Bei 1,30 hatte ich noch ein schmerzverzerrtes Grinsen im Gesicht ... ohne Bier 

Ich habe hier noch Super-Strong, Fix & Seal von AquaForte liegen, geht das auch?


----------



## Testpilot (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute habe ich die "Ruhezeit" genutzt um die Foliendurchführungen sowie die Zugschieber an die KG Verrohrung zu kleben.
Der Kleber ist der Hammer, soetwas hab ich noch nicht gesehen 

     
   

Morgen wird der BA, Skimmeranschluß und Rücklauf in Schmatze gesetzt.
Nächster Schritt wird dann der Ausbau der Filterkammer, welcher nächste Woche starten soll.

Schließlich haben wir Urlaub


----------



## Testpilot (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heut war die Schmatze dran.


----------



## Testpilot (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Wir haben die Tage die Ersten beiden Wände der Filterkammer gegossen.
Ist eigentlich sehr gut geworden!!


----------



## Testpilot (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Da die Wände so weit fertig waren, haben wir gestern den Fussboden gegossen.

 

Habe heute die Zwangspause genutzt schon einmal die Holzkonstruktion, ,welche später eine Liegewiese werden soll, fertig zu stellen.
Jetzt kann man wenigstens zum ertsen Mal erkennen, wie es letztendlich aussehen wird 
Die "Kiste" wird noch mit OSB Platten und letztendlich Bankirai verkleidet.


----------



## Testpilot (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

heute habe ich die Filterkammerkonstuktion fertiggestellt.
Ist richtig gut geworden, aber seht selbst...
Den Deckel habe ich des Gewichtes wegen zwei geteilt.
Der Große muss eigentlich eher selten geöffnet werden da alle Arbeiten am Filter auch bei geschlossenem Filter gemacht werden können, so zu sagen "unter Tage" 
   

Der Zugang zur Kammer

  

Bedarfsweise kann man auch auf Duchzug stellen und alles öffnen.

   

um sich nach vollbrachter Arbeit ordentlich lang zu machen


----------



## schrope (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo!

Super was du da geleistet hast.
Die Filterkammer ist gut geworden.  (in den Kanten hättest du mehr rütteln müssen, dann hättest du nicht so viele Kiesnester aber egal...)

Was kommt in den IBC? __ Hel-X? 

Zum leichteren Öffnen der Filterkammer besorg dir vom Flohmarkt oder Automechnaiker alte Gasdruckfedern (die wo beim Kofferraumdeckel verbaut sind). Dann lässt sich das Gewicht des Deckels leichter überwinden und er bleit offen.



			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> Und HT Rohre sind nicht aus PVC , da iss noch irgend was anderes mit drinne.
> 
> Da gibbet einen speziellen Kleber für, z.B. von M...ey.......


HT-Rohre sind aus PP mit Zusatzstoffen damit sie noch schwerer entflammbar sind als PP selbst.
Kleben lassen sich diese mit nichts! Zumindest nich zuverlässig!
Schweißen mit PP geht. Eine Abdichtung mit Innotec Adheseal ist auch möglich.

So, nun wünsch ich dir nur noch keinen Regen, damit dir deine OSB-Platten nicht aufgehen.....

MfG,
Peter


----------



## jora (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo,

habe mir gerade mal deine Doku durchgelesen. Wirklich sehr schön was du da baust.

Habe da mal zwei (vielleicht ziemlich blöde) Fragen:

Wie hast du das Rohr vom BA in der Wand verputzt. Am Boden ist mir das klar. Aber wie bekommt man sowas in der Wand zu, da man doch da eigentlich kein Beton nehmen sollte.

Beim Skimmer sieht es so aus, als ob du das Rohr durch ein Loch geschoben hast. Wie hast du dieses wieder verschlossen?

Sorry für die blöden Fragen, aber mir ist das irgendwie nicht klar.


----------



## Testpilot (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

@ Peter
Ja diese blöden Kieselnester. Hat mich auch geärgert. Ich habe immer fleissig mit dem Hammer auf die Schalbretter eingeschlagen um das zu verhindern. Das Problem war nur, dass mir einmal so ein Schalbrett aus dem Lot gegangen ist. Je mehr ich mit dem Hammer draufgeschlagen habe. Drum habe ich es an einer Stelle so extrem. Aber halten tut die trotzdem da eigentlich nur an der Wasserseite und dort auch nur minimal, Druck anliegt. Außerdem ist ist da ne Menge Eisen drin . Oberflächlich werde ich die aber nochmal mit Schmatze verschließen.
An die Gasdruckdämpfer habe ich auch schon gedacht aber die Klappe ist echt sehr schwer geworden und wenn das Bangkirai noch drauf ist wird das noch ne Ecke mehr. So eine Heckklappe gibt es nicht oder ist mir zumindest nicht bekannt.
Den den IBC kommt __ Hel-x.
Das Sind übrigens OSB3 Platten, die sind feuchtebeständig verleimt :beeten

@ Jora
Es gibt keine blöden Fragen 
Ich verstehe die Fragen irgendwie nicht!
Warum soll man bei der Wanddurchführung keinen Beton nehmen??
Wie soll es denn halten, mit Spucke? 
Meinst Du die Durchführungen in der Filterkammer?
Da schneidet man einfach 110er Löcher in die Schalbretter.
Siehe unter links und rechts
 
War das die Frage?


----------



## jora (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

@ Jora
Es gibt keine blöden Fragen 
Ich verstehe die Fragen irgendwie nicht!
Warum soll man bei der Wanddurchführung keinen Beton nehmen??
Wie soll es denn halten, mit Spucke? 
Meinst Du die Durchführungen in der Filterkammer?
Da schneidet man einfach 110er Löcher in die Schalbretter.
Siehe unter links und rechts
Anhang anzeigen 44518
War das die Frage?[/QUOTE]

Nein, ich meine die Leitung, welche vom BA in den Filter geht.
Ich habe immer gelesen, dass nur der BA in Beton eingesetzt werden soll und das KG Rohr in den Boden verlegt wird. Habe ich deshalb immer gefragt, wie das funktioniert, wenn das Rohr hoch zum Filter geht.

Dies meine ich.


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*



Testpilot schrieb:


> um sich nach vollbrachter Arbeit ordentlich lang zu machen



Das heißt, Du packst Da jetzt die Auflage von der Liege drauf und hälts Mittagsschläfchen auf der Filterkammer? Super Idee


----------



## Testpilot (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

@ Christine

Ja so in etwa. Wir haben aber eigentlich vor da noch eine richtige Matraze mit ordentlichem Bezug für anfertigen zu lassen.
Aber ernsthaft, als ich die Kammer fertig hatte hab ich erst einmal schön eine halbe Stunde Siesta darauf gemacht  

@ Jora

Die Leitung vom BA zur Filterkammer ist nicht in Beton da ist nur Kies drauf der zuvor ordentlich feucht gemacht wurde, dann "klebt" der besser.


----------



## schrope (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hi!


			
				Testpilot schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem war nur, dass mir einmal so ein Schalbrett aus dem Lot gegangen ist. Je mehr ich mit dem Hammer draufgeschlagen habe.


Ja, das kann ich mir vorstellen, du hast zuwenig abgespreizt, vor allem unten. Aber ist doch wurscht. Stehen tut die Kammer. Meine ist auch nicht schön geworden, ausser der Bereich wo der HPF hineinkommt, da waren die Wände glatt wie ein Babypopo.
Fürs nächste mal, den Beton richtig flüssig machen das er so richtig fließen kann, dann ist es leichter solche Nester zu vermeiden und Spüli dazugeben.



			
				Testpilot schrieb:
			
		

> Den den IBC kommt __ Hel-x.


Dann würde ich aber auf keinen Fall den Filter über Nacht abstellen, sonst sind deine Bakis am nächstem Morgen hinüber!



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt, Du packst Da jetzt die Auflage von der Liege drauf und hälts Mittagsschläfchen auf der Filterkammer? Super Idee


Und durch das Rauschen des Filters träumt er dann sicher vom Strand am Meer...... 



			
				jora schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich meine die Leitung, welche vom BA in den Filter geht.
> Ich habe immer gelesen, dass nur der BA in Beton eingesetzt werden soll und das KG Rohr in den Boden verlegt wird. Habe ich deshalb immer gefragt, wie das funktioniert, wenn das Rohr hoch zum Filter geht.


Der BA wird in Beton gesetzt und die Rohre in die Erde, richtig.
Die Rohre dürfen nur als Ganzes nicht in Beton gelegt werden, da sie sich sonst nicht ausdehnen bzw. zusammenziehen können.
Wenn du sie dann in eine betonierte Filterkammer leitest, soll man die Rohre bei den Bögen nicht ganz zusammenstecken, ca. 1cm Luft lassen, damit sie sich nachher auch noch bewegen können, das hat Timo sicher gemacht, oder ....?
Zum betonieren noch: wenn man die Schalbretter nicht zerschneiden will/darf dann einfach eine Muffe auf das Rohrende geben, zustopfen und das Schalbrett möglichst dicht dranstellen. 
Dann hast du nacher eine universelle Steckverbindung.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Testpilot (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Ich habe die Verrohrung in der Kammer noch nicht mal angefangen.
Wieviel Spiel die anderen Bögen hatten kann ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr sagen.

Der Beton war schon schön flüssig und hat sich eigentlich auch sehr gut verteilt. Das ganze Prozedere habe ich mir schweriger vorgestellt 

Der Filter wird 24 Std am Tag laufen. Abends evtl mit einer kleineren Pumpe mal sehen, so weit bin ich noch nicht.

Ich bin geborener Kieler, also mit Meeresrauschen groß geworden. Da ist so ein kleiner Filter eher zweite Liga


----------



## jora (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

@ Timo und Peter

Wieder was gelernt. 

Vielen Dank für die Ausführungen.


----------



## Testpilot (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Gestern wurde noch die Holzkonstruktion gestrichen.
Sieht jetzt aus als ob wir einen Flügen im Garten stehen hätten 
Ein wenig Elektrik wurde ebenfalls schon angebracht.
     

Heute habe ich mich an die Verrohrung gewagt. Ist besser geworden als 
gedacht. Hatte die Befürchtung das ein Schieber schief gestellt werden muss 
aber dem ist zum Glück nicht so.

     

Verteilerkasten, Steckdosen, Schalter und Sicherungsautomaten werden morgen ihren Weg finden ..... wenn's Wetter mitspielt :beeten


----------



## Testpilot (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Wetter war klasse heute also rein mit dem Kram 

   

   

5 Steckdose, einen Verteilerkasten nebst Sicherungen, einen Lichtschalter, Kabelsalat, einen 8 Kanal Funkschalter, sowie eine Verteilerdose angebaut. Natürlich alles einzeln abgesichert.

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch mal eine digitale Zeitschaltuhr für Hutschienenmontage besorgen. 
Wenn jemand von Euch so etwas über hat bitte mal melden, danke 

Und nen Kabelkanal brauch ich auch noch, ich mag diese Auputzgeschichetn irgendwie nicht leiden


----------



## Testpilot (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute habe ich die Verrohrung und die Zugschieber fertig montiert.
Passte alles ohne große Probleme :beeten

   

Und ne zweier Dose angebaut 

 

Man soll es ja nicht für möglich halten aber wir haben auch schon einen Teichbewohner ....
In dem mit Regenwasser vollgelaufendem Bodenablauf sitzt ne Kröte


----------



## Testpilot (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute waren mal wieder Holzarbeiten dran.
Die Filterkammer wurde mit Bangkirai verkleidet... 
...sieht jetzt aus wie ne Zigarrenkiste 

     

In den schwarzen Streifen der da noch zwischen dem obersten und mittleren
Brett zu sehen ist kommt eine Aluminium bzw. Edelstahlschiene. 
So sieht das ganze etwas eleganter aus und man erspart sich
das zersägen einer Bangkirai Diele die mit nur 5 cm Breite irgendwie doof aussieht.


----------



## Testpilot (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute haben die Deckel der Filterkammer ihr neues Kleid erhalten 

     

Der große Deckel wiegt jetzt bestimmt an die 100 bis 150 kg, wenn nicht mehr 
Zum Glück muss ich den nicht so oft öffnen :beeten

  

Wenns Wetter morgen mitspielt werde ich noch die Kanten mit der Schleifmaschine glätten und die Dielen "ordentlich" verschrauben , da hab ich heute keine Lust mehr zu :smoki


----------



## Testpilot (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Habe mir heute in der Bucht die IKS Aquastar gegönnt.
War so ein verlockendes Angebot da konnt ich nicht anders.
140 €uro für die Basis, dass ist mal ein korrekter Preis 

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einige Sensoren.
Muß man da unbedingt originale IKS Sensoren verbauen oder gibt es auch günstigere Alternativen?

Danke


----------



## Testpilot (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Das Wetter spielte uns ja nun lange genug einen Streich und machte alle
Bemühungen Flies und Folie zu verlegen zunichte.

Heute dann sollte es endlich mal lange genug trocken bleiben. 
So konnten wir heute einen Meilenstein in unserem Teichbauvorhaben erreichen.

- Flies verlegen = erledigt 
- Folie verlegen = erledigt 
- Bodenablauf einkleben = erledigt 

Morgen wird schon einmal ein wenig geflutet um die Falten besser bearbeiten zu können.


----------



## Testpilot (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Na das war heute noch einmal ein Schreck zu später Abendstunde.

Teich ist zu 2/3 voll als ich durch Zufall einen Blick in die Filterkammer werfe.
Der Zugschieber des Bodenablaufes hat eine Leckage  :evil :evil
Nur schade, dass der Wasserstand bereits gut 30 cm über dem Einlauf
liegt :shock Also musste ich mal eben die Filterkammer fluten um den
Zugschieber auszubauen ....
Ich freu mich 

Nach dem Ausbau den NEUEN Zugschieber ersteinmal demontiert und nur noch
 gemacht.
Da haben die Chinesen, ich denke da kommt der her, doch tatsächlich
Kunststoffreste, ich denke mal vom Plandrehen, an der Gummidichtung kleben
lassen. Logisch das das nicht dicht ist.
Jetzt habe ich den ganzen Kram ersteinmal ordenlich sauber gemacht und
anständig verklebt. 

Morgen gehts weiter.
Wasserstand bis zu zum Rücklauf und Skimmerniveau anheben.
Foliendurchgänge fertig stellen und die restlichen Zwei Zugschieber auch noch einmal demontieren und verkleben.


----------



## Testpilot (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute war dann endlich der Tag an dem der Teich entgültig gefüllt werden sollte.
Bis es so weit war gab es noch einige Rückschläge.

Da ich die Verrohrung für den Rücklauf nicht 100% gerade eingegossen habe
konnte die Schiebemuffe nur unter Spannung angebracht werden was diese
mir mit einer Undichtigkeit dankte 
Also alles aus der Filterkammer raus und eine flexible Muffe aus dem Baumarkt 
geholt.
 

Und weil ich gerade dabei war und mir die Verrohrung vom BA und Skimmer
schon von Anfang an ein Dorn im Auge war, habe ich die auch gleich neu gemacht.
 

Als ich dann kurz vor Toreschluß alles zusammengebaut hatte und das
Spaltsieb fluten wollte ..... tropfte es dort aus der Verrohrung :evil
Kein Plan warum, also wieder alles raus ..... heute hab ich keine Lust mehr.

Der Rest ist so weit in trockenen Tüchern, wie man so schön sagt 
Aber da ich so wie so noch keine Pumpe habe ist das alles auch nicht ganz
so wild.
  
Problem ist halt nur das wir Sonntag für eine Woche in Urlaub fahren und
Mutti das Haus hütet. Dann sollte das alles zumindest Dicht sein :beeten

Trotz oder gerade wegen dieser "Rückschläge" habe ich mir dann auch ersteinmal ein Bad gegönnt 
 

Aber eine positive Sache gibt es doch zu berichten. 
Die EPDM Folie ist der Hammer, ich werde nie wieder ein Teich mit PVC Folie
bauen. Eine derart elastische Folie hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Falten lassen 
sich sehr gut wegziehen. Große Falten einfach mit Teichkleber an die
Teichwand kleben und gut ist. Absolut genial!!


----------



## Testpilot (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute wars dann so weit. Die Filterkonstruktion musste die Feuertaufe 
bestehen 

Leider hatte ich nur unsere alte Peichpumpe die im echten Leben wenns hoch
kommt mal gerade 1500 ltr/std schaft, aber das war mir egal 
Und was soll ich sagen,..... funktioniert perfekt 

Bei diesen "Wassermassen" darf man natürlich nichts erwarten aber das Grundprinzip des Filters funktioniert und das zu sehen darum ging es
 mir heute.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Testpilot,..

musste einfach mal nachgucken,. wozu du die Mega-Pumpenleistung brauchst 

(PS: ich würde trotzdem erst mit einer kleineren Pumpe (100-150Watt) mal nen Versuch machen,.. ansonste rechne mal als "Kaufmann" wirklich auch die 
Stromrechnung aus )

PPS: 3 Kabel durch eine Kabeleinführung https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/44964&d=1243103600
upps,...  besser immer von unten im Kasten "einführen" sonst hilft der beste Baumarkt Sicherungskasten nix,..
(vielleicht ist die Verdrahtung derzeit ja auch nur zum Test  )

Weiterhin aber gutes gelingen
mfG.


----------



## Testpilot (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Nun gut, angenommen ich würde eine 150 Watt Pumpe an den Filter hängen.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich hier unbedingt mein Geld aus dem Fenster werfen möchte 

Ich brauche eine Pumpe die trocken aufgestellt werden kann  ...
Ich habe einen Skimmer und einen BA welche in einem 110er Rohr im Spantsieb enden ....
Vom Spaltsieb aus muss das Wasser 1,20 Meter hoch in den IBC gepumpt werden.....
Von dort aus fließt das Wasser aus eigener Kraft zurück in den Teich....

Lassen wir jetzt mal die Wattzahl außer acht,
wieviel Wasser muss / sollte die Pumpe fördern um noch genügend Zug für Skimmer / BA bereit zu stellen?
Wie hoch sollte die Umschlagshäufigkeit, Teichinhalt / Filter sein?


Teichinhalt ca 22 tsd Liter
Max 10 Koi

Bin für jeden Stromspartip dankbar 

Ja der Sicherungskasten war ne Nullnummer. Ist viel zu klein für mein Vorhaben.
Mittlerweile suche ich eher etwas in Richtung Schaltschrak um den ganzen Kram 
ordentlich zu verstauen


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Servus Timo

Bei Koiteichen sollte bestenfalls das Teichvolumen stündlich umgewälzt werden, zumindest aber in 2 Stunden.

Wenn wir jetzt von den 2 Stunden ausgehen, mußt du stündlich 11.000 Liter umwälzen.
Wenn wir jetzt noch davon ausgehen das du für die Biostufe max. 5.000 Liter/Std. durchsatz hast .....

Also ich würde dies auf zwei Pumpen aufteilen ...

"Strömungsstrang": BA/Skimmer > Siebfilter > Pumpe (würde hier zu einer 15.000er greifen) - zurück in den Teich
"Biostufenstrang": Siebfilter > Pumpe (hier würde sich eine 10.000er anbieten - kommen ja durch die 1,2 Meter eh nimmer soviel an) > Biostufe > Teich

So hast an BA/Skimmer 25.000 Liter bzw. durch die zu überwindende Höhe der 10.000er ca. 20.000 Liter anliegen 
(Daten ausgehend von den Oase Optimax)

Würde natürlich BA und Skimmer über je einen Zugschieber regeln.


----------



## Testpilot (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Was ist bei Dir die Biostufe?


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Biostufe = bei mir 1m³ mit 300 Liter __ Hel-x 12 oder 14 gefüllt (ruhend)
Wäre bei Dir mit dem IBC gleich zu setzen.


----------



## Testpilot (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Ich habe keine Möglichkeit den Rücklauf aufzuteilen.
Der einzige Rücklauf in den Teich ist durch einen Überlauf im IBC möglich.
Am IBC vorbei geht nicht ohne große bautechnische Maßnahme ....

Habe aber gerade mal das Datenblatt der O.SE Aquamax ECO 16000 in der HAnd gehabt. Die verbraucht schon mal knapp 100 Watt weniger als die von mir zuvor favorisierte Pumpe


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Servus Timo

Habe mir jetzt mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen (leider erst jetzt ).

Schade das du nix mehr machen kannst ....  ist ja schon die Folie + Wasser drinn 

Vom IBC gehts also in den Pflanzfilter per eigener Pumpe, da könnte ich mir aber auch gut einen Bypass vorstellen .... würdest dir die Pumpe ersparen


----------



## Testpilot (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Ne, der Pflanzenfilter liegt ja etwas höher da das Wasser über einen kleinen Wasserfall zurück in denTeich fließen soll. Ist aber nicht hoch, so ca 30cm muss die Pumpe da überwinden.
Diese Pumpe wird aber auch nur bei Bedarf zugeschaltet, läuft also nicht durchgehend.


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Da reicht deine alte 1.500er allemal, eine umso längere verweildauer hast im PFF (*Pf*lanz*f*ilter)

Ich habe ja das selbe Problem bei meiner Filteranlage wie du.
2 x US III per Pumpe 1 x 20.000er & 1 x 10.000er. Mit der 10.000er gehts in die Biostufe, die um 50cm höher liegt, 2 x 1m³ gemauerter Filterkasten, mit, wie schon erwähnt, 300 Liter __ Hel-X, wobei eine Biostufe noch leer bleibt (aber mit Wassergefüllt), als eiserne Reserve, falls doch die eine Biostufe nicht ausreicht.

Bin aber jetzt schwer am überlegen ob ich nicht auf einen Sprick TRI Compact umsteige, statt der beiden US III. Hätte den Vorteil das es kein Halbschwerkraftsys. mehr wäre, sondern ein vollwertiges ... dadurch könnte ich mir ersparen, die Biostufen höher zu legen (was mir sehr gefallen würde, denn ich hätte dann ein Niveau als Sitzterrasse), da die Pumpen ja jetzt als letztes Glied der Kette wären .


----------



## Testpilot (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Ne, die 1500er kommt in den Müll. Die ist echt am Ende und verbracht fast an die 80 Watt 
Ich werde mir eine kleine 3000er zulegen aber das ist fürst Erste nicht so wichtig.

Du hast ZWEI US III in Deinem System??
Für das Geld hättest ja schon fast einen Vließfilter zulegen können 

An einen Trommelfilter hatte ich auch schon gedacht aber meine Platzverhältnisse sind wirklich sehr beengt, daß würde nicht funktionieren.
Sag bescheid wenn Du die US loswerden möchtest, einen nehm ich Dir evtl ab 

Ich habe 40m² Terasse das langt. Ich hätte die Filterkammer auch um einiges flacher gestalten können so das ich noch einmal gut 5m² dazu bekommen hätte aber Die "Box" hat den unschalgbaren Vorteil das man von dort wunderbar liegend die Fische Beobachten kann 
Sollte ich sie mal Leid sein, werde ich einfach den mittelteil der Konstruktion aussägen und den Deckel an das Terassen Niveau anpassen ... und weg ist sie 

Hast Du Bilder von Deinem Filter?


----------



## Digicat (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Servus Timo

Leider habe ich noch keine Bilder ... da noch in der Planungsphase 

Auch habe ich noch nicht die Gerätschaften gekauft (? 2 x US III ?+ Pumpen + __ Hel-X). Ist noch nix vorhanden ... wird also nix mit verkaufen .

Habe aber gerade mit Hr. Sprick wegen Trommelfilter telefoniert ... war sehr aufschlußreich ... also der Compact ... würde sich bei Dir sicher anbieten und der ist ja nicht so groß


----------



## Testpilot (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Ich habe beim Sprick heute das __ Hel-X bestellt.

Ich dachte Dein Filter ist schon fertig


----------



## Testpilot (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hab gestern den Teichrand zu 50% fertiggestellt.
Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch ein paar Steine beim Bauern um die Ecke borgen borgen, meine vorräte sind erschöpft


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Aber nur beim Biobauern!

Nee - im Ernst - Vorsicht vor Feldsteinen, die von gedüngten Feldern kommen. Die können kontaminiert sein.


----------



## mitch (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

hallo timo,

echt klasse geworden 

ich finde es auch immer wieder super wenn so ein teich direkt an die terasse anschließt - dann ist es wie urlaub@home


----------



## Testpilot (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

@ mitch

stimmt, ich genieße auch mittlerweile jede Minute am Teich. Ist total schön wenn der an der Terasse anschließt!
Heute Abend auch wieder schööön eine Flasche __ Wein verhaftet und den Tag ausklingen lassen, wirklich wie im Urlaub 

@Christine 
Ja, das ist mir bekannt. Ich habe einen Acker an dem ich immer sammel. Da habe ich auch für den ersten Teich die Steine her gehabt. 
Die sind o.k
Aber trotzdem Danke!!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo,
sehr schön geworden...... und"kontaminierten" Steinen kann man mit viel Wasser und Bürste zuleibe rücken, habe ich hier im Forum (Stefan) gelernt.
Wir werden auch noch Steine "abholen" müssen
Eva-Maria


----------



## expresser (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Tim,

tolles Projekt! 

Ich glaube die meisten Menschen können sich gar nicht vorstellen wieviel Arbeit hier dahinter steckt. Und dann sieht man nur ein großes Loch mit Wasser darin. Aber ein schönes großes Loch!

Was mir besonders ins Auge sticht ist die sehr gelungene Steinwurfmauer mit Bachsteinen als Abgrenzung zum Blumenbeet.
Die hast du (auch) mit Liebe gemacht und bei der Höhe und der Neigung hält die auch!
Oder stammt die zum Schluss von deiner Frau?


----------



## Testpilot (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Wenn ich mir die Bilder mal so im nach hinein ansehe war das wirklich ne Menge Arbeit .... hat aber spaß gemacht 

DIE STEINMAUER???????
Also das was Du da siehst ist keine STEINMAUER, dass ist ein FRIESENWALL.
Steinmauern sind aus Feldsteinen, meist eckig angeschlagen, ein Friesenwall aus Nordseesteinen, welche eher ründlich sind und nicht grün werden!

Der hat mich richtig Geld gekostet da man so etwas nicht selber machen kann, weil man an die Steine nicht herankommt. Die gibt es meines Wissens nur noch aus Dänemark. 

Also bitte FRIESENWALL nicht STEINMAUER, darauf lege ich Wert 

Gruß
TimO


----------



## expresser (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

HallO TimO,

uhps.

Was weiß ein Tiroler? Auf jeden Fall wunderschön dein FRIESENWALL!!!


----------



## Testpilot (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Danke schön


----------



## Testpilot (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Ich hatte vorgestern das Glück eine niegelnagelneue OA.E Aquamax 16000 ECO in der Bucht für 350 Euronen zu ergattern. Diese Pumpe erlaubt mir eine Wassermenge von 13200ltr p/Std, bei einem Verbrauch von 170 Watt, bei 1,2 Meter Pumphöhe, das sollte genügen ... fürs Erste 
Das sind sage und schreibe 100 Watt weniger Verbrauch bei gleicher Literzahl zu der ursprünglichen Pumpe die ich mir ausgesucht hatte.
Danke noch einmal an die jenigen die mir dahingehend auf die Füsse getreten sind  

Das __ Hel-X dürfte auch nächste Woche eintreffen so das der Filter dann endlich richtig in Betrieb genommen werden kann.... 
.... wird auch Zeit


----------



## Testpilot (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Wir haben gestern mit dem Bau der Pfanzenfiltermauer begonnen.
Geht leichter von der Hand als vermutet 

 

Morgen sollten wir damit durch sein so das wir uns an die Gestaltung des Pflanzenfilterbodens machen können.

__ Hel-X ist seit heute auch im IBC und mit Baktierien geimpft worden.
Teichwasser hat noch 26°C ich hoffe doch das sich do noch die eine oder andere Baktierie ansiedelt vorm Winterschlaf .... :beeten

Die Aquamax müsste auch die Woche eintrudeln so das wir nur noch Schlauch und UVC benötigen.

Gibt es eigebtlich Schlauchtüllen die ich durch die PE-Wand des IBC schrauben kann oder wie kriegt ihr das Wasser in eure IBC, einfach über die Kante kippen??


----------



## expresser (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo,

ist doch wunderschön geworden die Pflanzenfiltermauer!
Wo ist der große Unterschied zum Friesenwall? Die Steine sind trocken aufeinandergelegt, der Wall ist etwas nach hinten geneigt und ein bißchen höher, denke ich.
Das kannst du auch, wie man sieht!

Wo hast du das Folienende geplant und wie machst du sie fest?
Sieht man die Folie am Rand?


----------



## Testpilot (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Danke für das Lob!

An einem Friesenwall habe ich mich mal versucht, dass bekomme ich aber so grade nicht hin. Außerdem packe ich jeden Stein 10 mal an, der Steinsetzer nur einmal. Entsprechend lange dauert das bei mir 

Mit der Folie bin ich noch nicht sicher. Ich denke ich werde sie jeweils unter dem Steinrand abschneiden und bei bedarf festkleben. Wird auf jeden Fall eine
PVC Folie werden, kein EPDM wie im Teich.
Die Wallmauer wird nur ca zu 1/3 mit Wasser bedeckt sein.


----------



## Testpilot (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Wie gestern angedroht habe ich heute in Rekordzeit die Mauer fertig gestellt.
So gleich hatte ich die Zeit übrig den Boden des Pflanzenfilters zu gestalten.
In den vorderen Teil werden unsere Seerosen sowie evtl unsere Goldfische ihre neue Heimat finden. Hinten kommen die Wasserpflanzen in ihr neues Kieselbeet.

 

Jetzt ist auch gut zu erkennen wo das Wasser zurück in den Teich fließen soll.
Zu diesem Zweck werde ich noch eine Edelstahlplatte anfertigen über die das Wasser zurück läuft.
Durch das Rohr wird später einfach der Schlauch des Zulaufs gesteckt. Sehe tut man nicht da er durch die pflanzen im oberen Teil verdeckt wird.


----------



## Testpilot (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Wir waren die Tage mal wieder fleissig, wie immer 

- Der Pflanzenteich ist fertig gemauert.
- Das Fließ aus dem alten Teich habe ich wiederverwendet und im 
  Pflanzenteich verbaut.
   
- Die UVC Leuchte wurde so weit vormontiert.
- Die Elektrik hab ich fertig.
 


Ein Schaltschrank wurde verbaut, der zu klein eingekaufte Sicherungskasten
wurde wieder eingemottet. Wenn den einer brauchen kann, sagt bescheid.
Jetzt haben alle Sicherungen nebst Fernbedienungselektronik, welche ebenfalls schon eingebaut und funktionstüchtig ist, ausreichend Platz.

Da der ganze Filter z.Z. leider noch an der kleinen "Popelpumpe" hängt
komme ich in der Filerkammer nicht so Recht weiter.
Leider lässt der Ebaykauf, Aquamax 16000, etwas auf sich warten :evil

Die Folie für den Pflanzenteich kommt erst nächsten Monat.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

wau  erst ne Plastik-Box und nun sieht es nach einem
kleinem richtigen Schaltschrank von "Rital" aus,..

PS: die sind in der Regel komplett aus Eisen,... dadurch wird dein Funksignal eigentlich ordentlich abgeschirmt,...
teste mal die maximale Reichweite bevor du da alles zu baust..

bin auch auf weitere Bilder gespannt, wenn der Pflanzenfilter fertig ist...

mfg.


----------



## pucki (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

da haste einen super Teich 
MFG Pucki


----------



## Testpilot (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> wau  erst ne Plastik-Box und nun sieht es nach einem
> kleinem richtigen Schaltschrank von "Rital" aus,..



Jep, für Lau aus der Firma mitgenommen, lag da im Müll :crazy
Nur die Verdrahtung darfst Dir nicht ansehen .... hab mir mühe gegeben, ehrlich 



> PS: die sind in der Regel komplett aus Eisen,... dadurch wird dein Funksignal eigentlich ordentlich abgeschirmt,...
> teste mal die maximale Reichweite bevor du da alles zu baust..



Hab ich natürlich gemacht, ich kann von jeder Stelle meines Grundstückes die 
Teichtechnik fernbedienen, funzt 1a 



> bin auch auf weitere Bilder gespannt, wenn der Pflanzenfilter fertig ist...
> 
> mfg.



Ich auch 
Wie gesagt, nächsten Monat....

@ Pucki

Danke schön


----------



## Testpilot (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

 JUHUUUUU nach langem Warten hab ich heute endlich die Pumpe in der Post liegen gehabt 

 

Diese wurde natürlich auch gleich verbaut und in Betrieb genommen.
 

Das ist schon ein Unterschied ob man eine "Baumarktpumpe" mit brachialien
1500 Liter oder eine OA.E mit 16000 Litern am Filter hängen hat.
Das Ding bewegt was und nicht zu knapp!! 
   

Der 110er Rücklauf aus dem IBC, in immerhin fast 70 cm Tiefe, wühlt doch recht ordentlich das
Wasser an der Oberfläche auf. Der Skimmer wird seinem Namen endlich
gerecht und tut das wofür er gebaut wurde...
  

Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei anderen Eigenbaufiltern ist aber die
Verrohrung, 2 mal 110er für BA und Skimmer auf 1 x 110er zu verjüngen, scheint nicht so optimal.
Der Zugschieber des Skimmer muss ganz und der des BA zu 1/3 geöffnet sein,
sonst funzt der Skimmer nicht 
Da das aber anders nicht machbar war ist es müßig sich darüber den Kopf zu zermatern 

Aber eins hab ich festgestellt ..... ich muss dringend aufräumen 
 


Wir freuen uns


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*



Testpilot schrieb:


> er Zugschieber des Skimmer muss ganz und der des BA zu 1/3 geöffnet sein,
> sonst funzt der Skimmer nicht
> Da das aber anders nicht machbar war ist es müßig sich darüber den Kopf zu zermatern



 ausser der Lösung mit zwei Pumpen 

..  die Pumpe ist sicherlich ein super Kauf,.. und das bei dem Preis

PS: du hast auf der Druckseite son einfachen "schwarzen Druckschlauch" aus dem Baumarkt (sieht aus der Ferne auf jedenfall so aus),
für die paar Meter würde ich doch eher einen guten Dickwandigen nehmen,..
der Druck der starken Pumpe ist ja nicht ohne,... und wenn der mal platz ehwau,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Testpilot (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Ist in der Tat ein Baumarktschlauch ...... sieht man dem das so an 
Welchen sollte ich denn nehmen?


----------



## Testpilot (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Da das Wetter hier zu Lande morgen sehr gut werden soll haben wir uns kurzerhand dazu entschlossen morgen "schnell" den Pflanzenfilter fertig zu machen. Zumindest den Teil der Arbeit der mit Folie zu tun hat 

Also heute erst einmal in den Baumarkt und PVC Folie geholt

 

Oma Murmel ergreift schon die Flucht


----------



## Testpilot (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Da es mir ja bekannter maßen schwer fällt abzuwarten bis etwas 100% fertig ist habe ich heute mal schnell den Pflanzenlosen Pflanzenfilter in Betrieb genommen 
Naja zwei Seerosen sind drin 

Ich habe meine alte 4000 Liter knatterpumpe angeschlossen um auszutesten ob die Wassermenge ausreichend ist und genug Wasser über die Kannte gekippt wird ... und es funktioniert.
Jetzt werde ich mir noch eine 4500 Ltr Pumpe, mir schwebt da eine ECO Teichpumpe Supernova FTP-4600 vor, zulegen müssen.
Diese hat mal gerade einen Verbrauch von 35Watt was ich für einen sehr guten Wert halte.

Dann benötige ich noch einmal jemanden der technisch in der Lage ist mir ein Blech auf der Abkanntbank für den Wasserfall zu basteln, aber dazu werde ich noch mal einen extra Fred aufmachen.


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Servus Timo

 Mehr fällt mir net ein 

Zum Blech .... ich finde es würde besser zu deinem Teich ein natürlicher Übergang, so wie du ihn jetzt hast ... noch ein bisserl mit Steinen und Ästen dekoriert ... passt 

So ein Nirostablech ... nicht mein Geschmack ... ist aber Ansichtssache


----------



## Testpilot (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Ja mit dem Blech hast Du natürlich Recht.
Es würde aber auch noch etwas verschönert werden.
Entweder durch Steinfolie, mit kleinen Steinen oder beidem 

Wir haben seit Heute übrigens Grundsicht 
Filter läuft super, Wartung ist geringer als gedacht ... sind aber auch
noch keine Fischlein im Teich.
Vom 40 Watt UVC habe ich mir etwas mehr erhoft. Ich denke das liegt aber
an der hohen Fließgeschwindigkeit mit der das Wasser von der Pumpe
da durchgejagt wird. 
Die Bestrahlungszeit ist wirklich minimal... 
Ich werde da im nächsten Jahr sicherlich noch einmal über eine Bypass-Lösung
nachdenken müssen. 
Da ich aber sowieso noch Ozon in den Teich bringen will
wird das keine große Umbaunummer werden :beeten


----------



## Testpilot (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Gestern hat Claudia provisorisch die Pflanzen in das Pflanzenbecken gestellt.
Der ganzen Angelegenheit fehlt nur noch Kieselsteine in die die Pflanzen eingebettet werden.
Aufgrund eines Bandscheibenvorfalls kann ich aber dahingehend z.Z. nicht aktiv werden :evil
Das wollen wir aber erst im Herbst machen nachdem die Pflanzen runtergeschnitten wurden.
Dann sind diese etwas leichter zu handhaben.

     

Somit ist auch die letzte sichtbare Baustelle von unserem Grundstück verschwunden .... die Baukübel


----------



## expresser (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo,

gute Besserung und mach dir keine Sorgen! Das wird alles wieder!
Ich hatte im Sept. 2008 eine Bandscheiben OP und heuer konnte ich unseren Teichbau starten. Nicht ganz vernünftig aber möglich.


----------



## Testpilot (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*



expresser schrieb:


> Nicht ganz vernünftig aber möglich.



Da sag ich jetzt mal nichts zu   

Ach das mit dem Rücken hab ich schön seit 2005 ist also nichts neues und
beunruhigen tut mich das schon lange nicht mehr, man gewöhnt sich daran 

Dann übertreibs mal nicht!!!!!


----------



## Testpilot (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> PS: du hast auf der Druckseite son einfachen "schwarzen Druckschlauch" aus dem Baumarkt (sieht aus der Ferne auf jedenfall so aus),
> für die paar Meter würde ich doch eher einen guten Dickwandigen nehmen,..
> der Druck der starken Pumpe ist ja nicht ohne,... und wenn der mal platz ehwau,..



Tja, den hätte ich da mal lassen sollen. Heute wollte ich denn mal ganz schlau sein und die Druckseite der Pumpe mit einer 50er Verrohrung versehen.
Da habe ich aber die Rechnung ohne den "Gott der Drücke" gemacht.
Die Verrohrung wird vom Wasserdruck in kürzester Zeit auseinandergedrückt.
Macht nen heiden Spaß, man glaubt gar nicht wie schnell man sein kann
wenn die Frontäne 2 Meter hoch aus der Filterkammer in den Nachthimmel schießt :help

Ich musste, weil die alte Pumpenleitung zerlegt in der Ecke liegt, meine kleine 
1500 ltr Pumpe wieder anschließen damit mir die Bakterien nicht hops gehen :evil Ich freu mich 

Ich werde die Pumpenverrohrung jetzt in 63mm PVC anlegen und verkleben.
Ich hoffe dadurch auch die Fließgeschwindigkeit etwas herabsenken zu können.
Kann mir vorstellen, dass eine längere Bestrahlung mit UVC sowie eine erhöhte kontaktezeit mit Ozon eine gute Sache ist.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*



Testpilot schrieb:


> Tja, den hätte ich da mal lassen sollen.



ich wollte damals nicht schon "wieder" Reklame machen,..
ich hatte eher sowas gemeint,..:   [DLMURL="http://shop.naturagart.de/teichtechnik/leitungsbau/leitungen-rohre/"]gute Druckschläuche[/DLMURL]

mfg.


----------



## Testpilot (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Ja ich weis doch was Du gemeint hast 
Das war auch nicht als Vorwurf zu verstehen 

Trotzdem kommt jetzt PVC Verrohrung da rein, die kostet auch nicht viel mehr. 
Nur die Montage ist etwas umfangreicher, aber wir haben ja sonst nichts zu tun nicht wahr 
Außerdem dauert es immer so lange bis ich diesen Tarnschlauch in meiner Filterkammer wiederfinde ....


----------



## Testpilot (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Ich habe ja richtig ein schlechtes Gewissen das ich hier so lange nichts geschrieben habe,
nicht nur in diesem Posting sondern im Forum allgemein. Nur leider habe ich gerade echt 
wenig Zeit da ich nebenbei meinen Mini restauriere und das frisst unmengen an Zeit 

Heute nehme ich mir die Zeit einfach mal zumal ich echt dem Frühling entgegen fieber um
endlich alles fertigzustellen bzw. einiges zu ändern was sich jetzt im Winter als nicht so 
"toll" rausgestellt hat.

So hat sich die Holzkonstruktion der Filterkammer, insbesondere die Deckel, als nicht 
teichtauglich herausgestellt. Ich habe zwar versucht für ausreichend Durchlüftung zu sorgen 
aber an den Deckeln schlägt sich Wasser nieder das zur Schimmerlbildung führt. Also werde 
ich diesen im kommenden Frühling (nach dem Malle Urlaub )) aus Kunstsoff neu fertigen 
und evtl die Lüftung mit 4 großen PC Papst Lüftern etwas ausbauen.

Zu allem Überfluss musste ich auch noch zwei Teichheizer kaufen um das 
Quarantänebecken, in dem wir Gäste beherbergen, sowie den Pflanzenfilter in dem unsere 
zwei Goldfische leben, einigermaßen Eisfrei zu halten. 
Hier kommen zwei Heizer der Firma Schego mit 200 & 100 Watt zum Einsatz.

Und so sieht es z.Z. an unserem Teich aus
Vorher  
Das Foto ist alt, der Schnee ist mittlerweise gut 20 cm höher an der Oberkannte der Filterkammer angekommen
Nachher


----------



## Digicat (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Servus Timo

Schön von Dir wieder was zu lesen 

Bin schon auf deinen Umbau des Filterdeckel gespannt ... halte uns bitte am laufenden


----------



## Testpilot (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

So aufregend wir der Umbau nicht werden  
Ich habe mir ein Angebot für Hartschaum PVC Platten eingeholt.
Diese werde ich mir auf Maß zuschneiden lassen, so das diese Problemlos an die Unterkonstruktion 
geschraubt werden können ohne das ich noch groß Arbeit damit habe.
Lediglich das Bangkirai und die OSB Platten müssen wieder herunter aber das ist kein Problem.
Ich denke (hoffe) das ist an einem Nachmittag mit Bierchen und Grillen erledigt 

Viel interessanter wird die Verrohrung Pumpe / IBC sowie das Einbrigen von Ozon werden, dass wird parallel gestartet


----------



## Testpilot (17. März 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

So denn, der Schnee ist auf dem Rückzug und die Teichmenschen, NATÜRLICH,  auf dem
Vormarsch. Endlich wieder raus, im Garten rumpuzzeln und am Teich herumtütteln
... ich freu mich 

Grund genug sich um die Montage der zwei neuen Inlinemischer gedanken zu machen die so
gleich denn auch erworben habe.
 

Bei der ersten Anprobe in der Filterkammer musste ich feststellen, dass die ganze 
Angelegenheit ganz schon eng wird, da muss ich wahrscheinlich auf den cm rechnen
aber das kriegen wir schon hin


----------



## Digicat (17. März 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Servus Timo

Ich sehe da die erste Komponente zu deiner O³ -Anlage ... gibt schon mehr Komponenten  
Ozongenerator, Luft-Trockner, Luft-Bevorratung, etc. ....

Bin schon sehr gespannt ....


----------



## Testpilot (17. März 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Helmut,
nein, leider nicht. 
Ozongeneratoren sind auch so ein Thema für sich. Ich recherchiere da schon eine ganze
weile herum aber so den "AHA" Effekt hatte ich bisher nicht. Mittlerweile werden ja in der Bucht eine ganze 
Menge Ozongeneratoren zum Kauf angeboten aber die erschienen mir alle nicht Vertrauenswürdig

Die Luft wollte ich fürs Erste mittels Silikagel trocknen. Das erscheint mir, zumindest theoretisch, 
ausreichend. Ganz nebenbei ist das auch noch die günstigste Variante 
Einen Sauerstoffgenerator in Verbindung mit einem Luft-Trockner wäre zwar das Maß aller Dinge aber für unseren Zweck reichlich überdimensioniert.


----------



## Digicat (17. März 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Danke für die Info, Timo ...

Die Möglichkeiten der Ozon-Erzeugung und der Verwendung im Teich sind ja fast unerschöpflich und manchmal auch sehr teuer 

Welchen Grund hat es eigentlich das du Ozon anwenden willst ... Farbstich oder Entkeimung oder einfach "Wasser das man nicht sieht"


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. März 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

ich selbst hatte letztes Jahr so eine Röhre im Dauereinsatz, aber zur Einspülung von CO2.
Damit die Pflanzen besser wachsen sollten, der ph Wert runter kommen sollten und weniger Algen entstehen,..

Timo, hast du schon ein "Konzept" für die Durchspülung (Pumpenleistung, Zeitdauer, Meßtechnik)

mfG. Micha


----------



## Testpilot (17. März 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Ozon wollte ich anwenden um den Farbstich zu entfernen, sehen soll man das Wasser schon noch wenn gleich es echt irre aussieht das Wasser nicht zu sehen  aber das halte ich für Tierquälerei.
Ich hatte bei dem Ersten und auch bei diesem zweiten Teich immer eine grün/braun Färbung im Wasser die ich einfach nicht schön finde.
Dazu benötige ich eigentlich ein Gerät das weit unter 1G/h Ozon erzeugt. Da ich aber für die 
Zukunft noch nicht so recht weiß wo die Reise mit dem Ozon hinführt wollte ich mir ein Gerät
< 1G/h zulegen um auch für spätere Anwendungen gerüstet zu sein.

Meine Pumpe leistet realistisch wahrscheinlich so um die 14-15 tsd Liter/h was ich als zu 
viel erachte. Eine langsamere Fließgeschwindigkeit = längere Kontaktdauer des Ozon. Daher 
werde ich wahrscheinlich die Mischer über einen Bypass anschließen. 
Restozon wird mit UVC vernichtet bzw. bastel ich noch eine Rückleitung um das Ozon effektiver zu nutzen aber da bin ich noch nicht sicher
Gesteuert werden soll das ganze über den Redoxwert (in der Hoffnung, dass dieser dann Hand in Hand geht mit dem Erscheinungsbild des Wassers).

@ Micha
Hat es etwas genutzt?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. März 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo,..

hört sich ja "spannend" an,.. muss ich mir auch mal genauer "anlesen",..

meine CO2 Lösung hat letztes Jahr prima geklappt,.. Ph-Wert Top! und Pflanzen waren auch prima...

Dieses Rohr hat bei mir aber für die Kontaktzeit nicht ausgereicht,..
ich habe das ganze so gelöst,.. dass das Wasser aus dem Filter in ein ca. 6m langes Rohr wieder unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche eingeleitet wird,
innerhalb dieser Rohrstrecke läuft ein Schlauch wo das CO2 Wasser wieder eingespült wird.

Meine Hauptpumpe wäre auch viel zu stark gewesen,.. ich habe mir eine kleine Springbrunnenpumpe gekauft,.. die nur eine kleinere Wassermene
durch den Aktivator schickt und dann auch durch den Schlauch,..

für meine 15.000 Liter Teichwasser,... haben 6kG Co2 für ca. 6-8 Wochen ausgereicht,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Testpilot (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Irgendwie kommt das Wetter bei uns nicht so Recht aus dem Kreuz.
Letzte Nacht Gewitter und Regen ohne Ende, nicht das richtige Wetter um am Teich endlich mal loszulegen. 
Aber untätig war ich nicht :smoki
Nachdem ich heute die Lieferung Fittinge und Co erhalten hatte ging es natürlich gleich mal an das Zuschneider und das probeweise Zusammenstecken einiger PVC Rohre, Rückschlagventile und Kugelhähne.

   
Durch die Rohre, welche in S-Form an der Wand verschraubt werden, erhalte ich eine Reaktionsstrecke von ca 7 Metern

  

Und da soll das alles rein .... na ja schaun wir mal


----------



## Testpilot (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Habe heute mit der Verrohrung begonnen. Hat alles besser funktioniert als vermutet.
Ist halt eine Menge Bastelei 
Da ich ja Ozon einbringen will habe ich mir schon so meine Gedanken gemacht bezüglich der Vernichtung des Restozon. Ich werde demnächst mal ein paar Skizzen posten.

Jetzt ersteinmal ein paar Bilder der Verrohrung


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Servus Timo

Schaut gut aus  .... aber viel Platz hast nicht mehr


----------



## Testpilot (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Stimmt, viel Platz ist da nicht mehr Und das ist nicht einmal die Hälfte dessen was da noch rein soll



. Aber ich will da ja auch nicht einziehen


----------



## Testpilot (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute waren wir wieder fleissig, dass merkt man eindeutig an den Rückenschmerzen 
Hab die Verrohrung weiter vorangebracht, zu allem Überfluss musste ich noch die Elektroschaltkasten versetzen weil er der
Verrohrung im Weg war, daher diese "wilde" Verdrahtung 
Ich habe unter dem Inlinemischer bautechnisch die Möglichkeit gelassen einen weiteren zweiten Inlinemischer im System einzufügen. Dazu habe ich quasi einen Inlinemischer mittels Zwei Schraubmuffen und PVc Rohr nachgebaut und in die Verrohrung eingefügt.

     

Dem Restozon werde ich aller voraussicht nach so zu Leibe rücken.
Das Wasser durchströmt nach der Reaktionsstrecke einen geschlossenen Behälter in dem eine Tauch UVC integriert ist. 
Das Restozon welches sich im oberen Teil des Behälters sammelt wird entweder über Aktivkohle vernichtet und ins Freie abgeführt oder aber dem inlinemischer wieder zugeführt, da bin ich noch nicht so sicher. Im Anschluß läuft das Wasser weiter in den HeliX befüllten IBC.
Aussehen tut das in etwa so


----------



## Pammler (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Das mit den Hartschaum PVC Platten ist ne Super Lösung. Ich hab die schon paar Jahre als Wasserschachtabdeckung, weil die Betonplatte darauf zerbrochen und zu schwer war. Ist fast wie am ersten Tag, nur schmutziger


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo,..

Die Rohre sehen wirklich sauber aus wenn ich da noch an deine schwarzen Schläuche denke 

Das mit dem Ozonanreichern habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden,..
habe zwar nach dem chemischen und physikalischen Effekt gegoogelt,..
weiss aber nicht, wie du es mit dem Mischer realisierst 

Bei meiner CO2 Anreicherung (díese habe ich auch gestern wieder eingeschaltet) will das CO2 ja als Gas "immer nach oben",..

daher ist mein Reaktor senkrecht montiert,..

Das Wasser kommt von oben und strömt dem Gas entgegegen..
Dadurch wird die Durchmischung nicht nur in diesem 0,5m Rohr gemacht,.. sondern auf einer Rohrstrecke von ca. 7m.
(welche permanet nach unten zeigt und das Gas auch hier der Strömung entgegen wandert).
Der Schlauch /Rohr endet dann unter Wasser im Teich,..

und hier kann ich sehen, dass kein Gas als Blasenform mehr aufsteigt, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass eine Gasanreicherung nahe 100% erfolgt..

Meine Mengen die ich da Bewege sind aber auch begrenzt,..  im Baipass arbeitet eine 1000L/h Pumpe ich schätze mal, die bringt auf der Strecke nur 10Liter/min und ich blase ca. 5-10 CO2 Bläschen/Sekunde über den Druckminderer ein,..

Hast du ein paar Info-Links zu deinem Bau-Ansatz,..  

mfG. Micha


----------



## Testpilot (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hi Micha,
vom Prinzip her magst Du Recht haben mit der senkrechten Bauweise. Wie hast Du eine 7 Meter Senkrechte Rohrleitung realisiert????

Die meisten Anlagen die ich bisher zu diesem Thema gesehen habe hatten alle 
ihre Mischer waagerecht installiert.
Ich glaube kaum das sich die Luft im oberen Teil des Rohres sammelt. das würde nur bei Stillstand oder geringem Flow des Wasserkreislaufes geschehen.

Ich arbeite aber auch mit wesentlich mehr Durchfluss als 1000 Ltr/h und wesentlich mehr Luft. Ich habe durch diese Bauweise eine Reaktionsstrecke von 8 Metern in meinem Kartoffelkeller realisieren können  Senkrecht hatte nur sehr schlecht funktioniert 

Die Reaktionszeit wird aber wahrscheinlich doch sehr geringt bleiben, eben wegen dem großen Flow. Aber da taste ich mich erst noch ran wenn die Anlage läuft.....
Ich habe mir ja auch extra die Möglichkeit offen gelassen einen Zweiten Mischer relativ unkompliziert in das System zu interieren (unterhalb des 1. Mischers). Fürs Erste mach ich das aber nicht um den Druck ein wenig vom System zu nehmen zu nehmen.

Was verstehst du mit dem Einmischen nicht?
Das vom Ozonisator generierte Ozon wird mittels getrockneter Luft mit einer Menbranpumpe in den Inlinemischer gedrückt. Genau wie bei Deiner CO² Einmischung nur das bei mir ein O³ Generator dazuwischen hängt


@ Pammler 
Gut zu hören das das Funktioniert


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo,...

 nee,.. senkrecht ist mein Rohr-Schlauch-System auch nicht,.. einfach nur mit "Gefälle",..
ca. 1m auf 6m Länge...

Mich interessieren wirklich deine technischen Daten 
Welche Pumpe nimmst du,.. welchen Ozon Generator genau planst du,..

Meine eine Liter-Zahl hört sich wirklich nicht viel an,.. (habe ich für CO2 aber exta so schwach gewählt),..
und 4gramm CO2 die Stunde perle ich da auch ein,.. denn meine 6kG Flasche reicht für ca. 2 Monate,..

vielleicht kannst du ja (wenn Ostern weiter so verregnet ist) auch noch eine Gesamtzeichnung vom Aufbau machen,.. 
deine Handskizzen sind immer so klasse "gemalt",..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Testpilot (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Ja ja mach Dich ruhig lustig über meine künstlerischen Fähigkeiten 

Damit Du weiterlachen kannst habe ich mal das Prinzip meines Filters, wie gewünscht, mal zu Papier gebracht.

 
Vereinfacht dargestellt ohne Zugschieber, Ventile und co.

Welche Daten möchtest Du denn genau haben?
Folgendes kann ich dir sagen.
Pumpe Oase Aquamax 16000 eco. Ozonkreislauf im Bypass integriert.
Ozongenerator = 2,5g/h bei Sauerstoff, ca 1 - 1,5g/h bei getrockneter Luft. 
Eigenbau aus Ozonröhre mit Netzteil 
Luft = Membranpumpe ca 8 Liter/h für den Anfang. Sollte das nicht ausreichen werde ich nachrüsten.
Lufttrocknung = 2 Liter Silicagel


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Servus Timo

Danke für die hervorragende Skizze 
Da kann man sich was vorstellen ...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

  yeap,.. danke,..

insbesondere auf den Eigenbau aus Ozonröhre mit Netzteil bin ich nocheinmal gespannt,..  

Ozongeneratot: (PS: du willst ja eh keinen reinen Sauerstoff nehmen,.. aber wenn du docheinmal mit z.B. einer Sauerstoffpulle "rumspielst"!!
Achtung bei >30% Konzentration gibt es eine ordenltiche Explosionsgefahr und das geht schon bei der Fettfreiheit los !!)

 WAU, spannendes Thema,. da habe ich mit meinem CO2 Aufbaz nur Spielzeug 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Testpilot (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Ne ne keine Angst vom Sauerstoff lass ich die Finger.
Die Ozonerzeugung steigt bei der Verwendung von einem Sauerstoffkonzentrator extrem und unkontrolliert an, dass erspare ich mir lieber 
Außerdem darf man ja nicht vergessen das ich "lediglich" 23.000 Liter Wasser habe.

Die Einzelteile des Ozongenerators habe ich günstig einem Poolbesitzer abkaufen können.
Genau das Richtige zum herumprobieren, vor allem der Anschaffungskosten wegen.
Letztendlich ist das Plug'n Play 
Kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder von einstellen.


----------



## Testpilot (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Gestern habe ich meinen PH / Redoxwertmessegrät erhalten.
Ich habe mich entschlossen lieber ersteinmal 100 Euro für das Gerät auszugeben als
500€ für die Sonden der IKS die ich hier noch liegen habe.
Den PH Wert habe ich noch nicht kalibriert ist also sehr gut möglich das der Wert nicht korrekt ist. Der Redoxwert spricht aber schon eine klare Sprache. 
Die Qualität des Wassers könnte besser sein.
 
Da ist auf jeden Fall noch Luft nach oben da ich eigentlich eher so die 250-300er Marke angepeilt habe.
Der PH Wert ist ebenfalls zu hoch, aber wie gesagt die Anzeige ist noch nicht kalibriert und bei 11 °C Wassertemp gemessen.
 
Das Wasser selber ist angenehm klar. 2 Meter tief absolute Grundsicht. Das kommt auf dem Bild nicht rüber da die Kamera irgendwie den Fokus nicht finden wollte.
Hab auf jeden Fall den Stein wiedergefunden der mir letztens in den Teich gefallen ist. Auch gut zu sehen ist der Bodenablauf 

Hier zu sehen die Messkammer welche ich mir mal schnell aus einem alten Kanister zusammengebastelt habe, ist auch nur ein Provisiorium 
 

Letztendlich geh ich mal davon aus das der Teich sich erst einlaufen muss. In der Pflanzenzone ist noch nichts los und das Helix in der Filterkammer hatte letztes Jahr keine Zeit mehr noch irgendwelche Microorganismen ansiedeln zu lassen, da ich erst so spät mit dem Teichbau fertig geworden bin. Das sieht man auch auf dem letzten Bild ganz gut da das Helix noch fast original weiss ist.
Ich bin aber mal gespannt wie sich die Werte entwickeln.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo,..

 die Idee mit dem aufgeschnittenem Kanister finde ich ja klasse,.. (bin auch immer ein Freund von "Kabelbinder-Lösungen")

Ich habe gestern auch meine neue ph-Sonde bekommen (die alte ist im Winter kaputt gegangen)...
Dazu muss ich noch neue Kalibrierlösung anrühren,..
wenn ich mein Gerät mit der Lösung von 2009 auf ph4 und Ph7 abgleiche,..  =>  hat mein Trinkwasser aus der Leitung ein Wert von ph 8.0 

was zeigt dein Gerät denn an, wenn du eine Tasse Trinkwasser drunter hälst?

=> und für 95Euro scheint mir das eine wirklich gute Lösung zu sein,.. (inkl. der schaltbaren Steckdosen?!) und von der Schutzart sieht es auch ganz dicht aus,..
-> hätte ich mir auch gerne gekauft, bevor ich nun meinen ph-Controller (ohne Sonden) gekauft habe...

mfG. Micha


----------



## Testpilot (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hi Micha
für den Fall das jemand Interesse an diesem Gerät hat
http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nkw=ph+redox+&_cqr=true&_nkwusc=PHRedox&_rdc=1
Da werden Sie geholfen 

Kabelbinder und Heisskleber ohne die geht garnichts 

Ja, die Steckdosen gehören dazu, allerdings bin ich von deren Ausführung nicht so begeistert
da diese wohl eher für den innenbrereich (Aquaristik) gedacht sind. Für das Gerät selber
sollte es ausreichen wenn es Wettergeschützt untergebracht wird.

Welchen PH Wert hat denn Leitungswasser 

wie machst Du das mit der Ph Lösung, mittels Pülverchen?

Ja wie gesagt ich probiere es lieber mit dem Gerät aus bevor ich horrende Summen für die
IKS Sonden ausgebe. Das geht auf keine Kuhhaut was die dafür haben wollen dafür bin ich
echt zu geizig


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Was das Kaufen angeht,..
scheint auch der "Direktlieferant" interessant zu sein 95 Euro: * defekter Link entfernt *

Vorteil da, dieser bietet auch eine kostenlose Überprüfung der Sonden an,..

Mit dem Pulver, ist das gleiche wie in den Fläschen die man kaufen kann, halt nur zum selber anrühren:
* defekter Link entfernt *

wie ich im oben genannten Shop auch gesehen habe, gibt es das Gerät auch nur für PH und anderen Versionen,.. (wenn jemanden z.B. nur der ph Wert interessiert)

mfG. Micha


----------



## idefix--211 (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo ihr beiden,
wenn ich mich mal in eure interessante Diskussion kurz einmischen darf...



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> wenn ich mein Gerät mit der Lösung von 2009 auf ph4 und Ph7 abgleiche,..  =>  hat mein Trinkwasser aus der Leitung ein Wert von ph 8.0


Da brauchst du dich nicht am kopf zu kratzen, das ist schon in Ordnung so.
Es ist davon auszugehen, dass dein pH-Meter richtig kalibiert ist. Bei pH 8,0 im Trinkwasser bist du genau auf einem Standardwert, besonders, wenn das Wasser etwas härter ist.
Da musst du dir auch keine Sorgen machen, das kann man bedenkenlos trinken, denn die erste Stufe Abweichung vom Neutralwert ist ja chemisch gesehen nicht viel. Beachte, dass die pH-Skala logarithmisch ist. Die Magensäure des Menschen hat z.B. schon einen pH von etwa 3, das ist 1000mal saurer als pH 8 basisch ist.
Die meisten Wasserwerke achten sogar aktiv darauf, dass sie nur leicht alkalisches Wasser durch die Leitungen schicken um Korrosion zu verhindern.

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Testpilot (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*



idefix--211 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr beiden,
> wenn ich mich mal in eure interessante Diskussion kurz einmische darf ...



Moin Evi, klar darfst das 

Ich habe jetzt die PH Elektrode auch mal kalibriert. Schön das bei uns die Läden Sonntags geöffnet haben so konnte ich noch schnell destelliertes Wasser besorgen 

Hab jetzt alles wieder in den Filter gehängt und werde nachher mal Bericht erstatten welche Werte sich jetzt ergeben 
Bin auch mal gespannt in wie weit sich der Redoxwert ändert.


----------



## Testpilot (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

vorher          nachher
pH9,50        pH 8,20
R125           R 158

 :smoki


----------



## Testpilot (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Heute habe ich es endlich mal hinbekommen den Schlauch zur Bewässerung des Pfanzenfilters unter die Tarasse zu verlegen. War halb so wild :smoki
Ich hatte damit gerechnet das ich locker mit 12 Meter Schlauch auskomme aber das hat auf den cm gepasst 

Dank einer für 50€ gebraucht erworbenen Spromsparpumpe mit einer Leitung von 5000 Liter bei unter 50 Watt Stromverbrauch wird der Pflanzenfilter jetzt reichlich mit Wasser versorgt.

Zudem habe ich noch in der Bucht ein digitales Zeitschaltrelais für die Hutschienenmontage für kleines Geld ersteigert. Damit haben wir die möglichkeit den Pflanzenfilter aufgrund von Geräuschentwicklung in den Abendstunden automatisch aus und am Morgen wieder einzuschalten. So vergisst man das wenigstens nicht 

Bilder stelle ich morgen ein .....


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo,
Hut ab vor Deinem projekt!   
Ich bin echt begeistert ob der Realisierung, das sieht ja richtig gut aus!  
Am meisten freut mich, dass viele Deiner Ideen bei mir ganz ähnlich verwirklicht wurden, ohne dass wir uns abgesprochen haben ... . Ein gut Teil haben wir sicherlich dem Forum zu verdanken, und bei dem Rest hoffe ich mal, dass wir ein wenig vom Teichbau verstanden haben... . Ich denke da an den Filterschacht und Deine Anbindung an den Pflanzenfilter, auch die Ausführung der Elektrik. Ich werde also öfter bei Dir mal vorbeischauen und mir ein paar Anregungen holen, da ich ein wenig hinterher bin...


----------



## Testpilot (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hut ab vor Deinem projekt!
> Ich bin echt begeistert ob der Realisierung, das sieht ja richtig gut aus!



Vielen Dank, dass war auch ein ganzer Haufen Arbeit und ist es auch noch, bin ja noch lange nicht fertig



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Am meisten freut mich, dass viele Deiner Ideen bei mir ganz ähnlich verwirklicht wurden, ohne dass wir uns abgesprochen haben ...



Mit der Ausnahme, dass ich meine Rohrquerschitte nicht halb so doll abwürge wie Du 



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Ich werde also öfter bei Dir mal vorbeischauen und mir ein paar Anregungen holen, da ich ein wenig hinterher bin...



Das darfst Du natürlich gerne machen. Gut Ding will auch Weile habe.
Ich habe auch über viele Angelegenheiten eher noch einmal eine Nacht geschlafen, das ist allemal besser als aus der Hüfte zu schießen, besonders dann wenns aus Beton ist 

Lieben Gruß
Timo


----------



## Testpilot (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

So denn, hier die Bilder
Hier deutlich zu sehen was ich gemacht habe  ...... 
 
Ok dann eben das .......
     

Die rote Linie markiert, wie sollte es anders sein, den Schlauch den ich unter der Terasse
und teilweise im Erdreich verbuddelt habe.

Da es sich nur um eine 5000 Liter Pumpe handelt und der Schlauch mit 50mm Durchmesser doch recht ordentlich dimensioniert ist dürfte auf der Leitung so gut wie kein Druck sein so das Schäden durch Wasserdrücke etc eher unwahrscheinlich seien sollten.
Wäre auch schlecht denn das kriege ich wirklich erst dann mit wenn die Terasse wegen unterspülung in den Teich rutscht .... naja dann hätten wir ein Floß auch nicht schlecht :beten 
Der Rücklauf in den PFF werd eich noch mit grauen 50er KG Rohren etwas besser anpassen.
So wie es da jetzt zu sehen ist bleibt es natürlich nicht. 

 
Die Pumpe selbst habe ich einfach auf den Grund des mit HelX befüllten IBC gelegt.
Noch schnell aus einem alten Pflanzkorb einen Vorfilter gebastelt damit das HelX nicht irgendwann im PFF liegt und fättisch :smoki

 
Der Rest wächst und gedeiht


----------



## Testpilot (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Das Zeitrelais zur Steuerung der Pflanzenfilterpumpe ist heute auch eingetroffen.
Da ich aber zur Zeit ordentlich flach liege wird es leider erst einmal nichts mit dem Einbau

 
Das Relais schaltet 2 Kreise und hat ausreichend Programmmplätze frei.
Gibt es neu in der Bucht für 30 Euro 

Ich stelle nur langsam fest das mein Schaltschrank wirklich zu klein wird.
Ich denke ich werde mich da mal nach einem Größeren bzw einem Zweiten umsehen müssen


----------



## Testpilot (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Die Zeitschaltuhr ist verbaut und die Sache läuft prima. Der Pflanzenfilter, bzw. der Wasseraustausch zwischen Hauptteich und Pflanzenfilter, ist jetzt von 8.00 bis 20.00 Uhr in Betrieb. Der Stromkanal ist aber weiterhin über die Fernbedienung steuerbar, zumindest ausschalten kann ich ihn damit noch wenn mir, warum auch immer, das Geplätscher mal auf den Geist geht oder man irgendwelche Arbeiten am Pflanzenfilter zu erledigen hat :smoki

Ich gehe mal davon aus das denn bald unsere Goldfische dahin umziehen können 
Leider kommen unsere Teichpflanzen dieses Jahr nicht so wirklich aus dem Quark, wie man so schön sagt. Ich denke da fehlt eindeutig ein Temperaturplus von 10 °C. Zur Zeit kommen wir hier über die 10-15°C Marke nicht hinaus


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Wow, mir wird immer ganz anders, wenn ich da soviel Technik sehe :shock.

Da bin ich doch froh, mit nur einem normalen Filter und einem Skimmer auszukommen .

Aber die ganze Anlage sieht sehr hübsch aus!


----------



## Olli.P (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo,

das ist alles sehr schön geworden... 

Und das Problem mit den Pflanzen und Temperaturen haben wir im Moment wohl alle...


----------



## Testpilot (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Danke für die Blumen, letztendlich steckt auch echt mehr Arbeit in dem Teich als ursprünglich erwartet, aber wir haben es ja gerne gemacht.

So viel Technik haben wir gar nicht. Ich habe Koiteichfilter gesehen für die brauchst Du einen Hochschulabschluß in Elektrotechnik, dagegen haben wir Grundschulniveau :smoki


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Servus Timo

Du meinst wohl Daniel aus dem Partnerforum .....

Super ... gefällt mir, dein Pflanzfilter inkl. Technik


----------



## Testpilot (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Timo
> 
> Du meinst wohl Daniel aus dem Partnerforum .....



Hallo Helmut,

ne den meinte ich eigentlich nicht aber das geht genau in die Richtung von der ich sprach 
Man kennt das ja, grade wir Männer neigen ja gerne mal dazu etwas technikverrückt zu sein und sowas kommt denn dabei heraus, aber das ist selbst mir zu viel an Elektronik!
Das Problem stellt sich ja erst ein wenn da mal wirklich irgend etwas ausfällt und man alleine, aufgrund fehlenden Fachwissens, nicht mehr in der Lage ist darauf zu reagieren. Sei es bei der Einbringung von Ozon oder sonstigen "Teichfremden" mittelchen. Wenn man zu Hause ist geht sja noch, Stecker raus und gut, aber was passiert wenn man nach drei Wochen vom Karibikurlaub zurück kommt und man einen Redoxwert von 800mV in seinem Teich vorfindet, inkl toter Fische .... :beten


----------



## Testpilot (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Bin heute mal durch unseren Garten gestreift und habe ein paar Bilder gemacht und zu zeigen wie prächtig das alles geworden ist :smoki
 
Ob ich dem so glauben kann 
 
Der Filter verrichtet gute Dienste. Absolute Grundsicht bei knapp über 2 Meter Wassertiefe .... allerdings auch ohne Fischbesatz im Hauptteich.
Der Kommt erst wenn wir aus dem urlaub wieder da sind, in ca 3 Wochen )


----------



## Goldi2009 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo,

der Gesamteindruck ist wunderschön! Verschiedene Sitzplätze um die Fische zu bewundern - was will man mehr!  Bin auf die Kois gespannt und freue mich auf weitere Bilder.

Schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Testpilot (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Danke, ja auf die Koi bin ich auch gespannt 
Ich hab noch gar keinen Plan wo ich die holen soll, Baumarktfische wollte ich mir da eigentlich nicht reinsetzen, na mal sehen ...


----------



## Testpilot (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Ich habe vor kurzem die neue 40Watt tauch UV-C erhalten.
Diese UV-C Röhre wird eigesetzt um u.a. das Restozon zu vernichten, 
daher habe ich beim Kauf darauf geachtet eine aus Edelstahl zu erwerben
da wahrscheinlich Kunstoffe das Ozon nicht lange überleben würden, zudem sieht man den
Röhren nie an welcher Kunststoff verarbeitet wurde, also lieber gleich auf Nummer sicher.

   
Edelstahlverschraubungen

   
Sieht ja schon ein bischen nach Krieg der Sterne aus .... Luke ich bin Dein Vater ... 

 
Und da solls verbaut werden


Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch einmal die Tage hinsetzen und diesen Rücklauf in den IBC fertigstellen. 
Dazu habe ich PVC Platten bekauft aus denen ich ein passenden, Wasserdichten Behälter bauen werde, siehe Skizze.
Dort wird dann diese Röhre eingeschaubt.


----------



## squidy (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo

schönes ding hast du dir da erworben, darf man fragen wo? binn noch hin und her gerissen ob inline UVC oder eine tauchversion  aber die 40W würden perfeckt passen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

sieht wirklich hochwertig aus,,..

bisher sieht man ja nur das "Leerrohr",..
kommt an die andere Seite die gleiche Edelstahlverschraubung ??

Ne "normale" Rohre hat ja immer "zwei Pinne" auf jeder Seite (wegen dem Starter),..
mach doch bitte (ausser der Angabe des Lieferanten)  noch ein Bild der fertig bestückten Röhre).

Ich selber habe mir (leider) aktuell eine 25Watt Inline Version gekauft, die ich mit einer langsamen Pumpe "fluten" werde.

mfG..


----------



## Testpilot (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

An die andere Seite kommt keine Verschraubung. Verschraubt wird nur oben wie bei einer tauch UVC üblich )

Gekauft habe ich die hier * defekter Link entfernt *
160€uro plus ein paar für den Versand. Die Kollegen dort sprech auch deutsch also einfach mal anmailen.

Ich werde morgen bzw. heute Bilder der kompletten Röhre inkl. allem Montiert usw. machen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## karsten. (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo

sieht gut aus 

ich würde versuchen vor den Pflanzenfilter noch eine Art Absetztkammer zu installieren

diese einfachste Art der Filterung separiert jede Menge Mulm 


mfG


----------



## Testpilot (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Karsten,
im IBC setzt sich schon eine ganze Menge ab. Das Wasser das aus dem IBC zurück in den Teich fließt "schöpfe" ich quasi auch von der Oberfläche im IBC ab um nicht den ganzen Mulm wieder in den Teich haben.


----------



## Testpilot (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hier noch die versprochenen Bilder der tauch UV-C


----------



## Testpilot (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Wir sind heute aus dem 10 tägigen Urlaub zurück gekommen. In dieser Zeit wurde der Filter nicht gewartet oder sonst irgendetwas am Teich gemacht. Daher war ich sehr gepannt darauf zu sehen in welchem "Zustand" sich das Wasser befindet und ich wahr absolut positiv überrascht!

Wir haben absolute Grundsicht bis 2 Meter tiefe ohne jegliche Schwebeteilchen oder sonstige Trübungen. Null Algenwuchs im Hauptteich Absolut perfekt, pH Wert um 8 Redox bei 400.
Allerdings alles ohne Fischbesatz von den 5 Goldies im PF mal abgesehen  aber der Besatz im Hauptteich kann jetzt kommen. 
Der Filter arbeitet, obwohl er noch nicht fertig ist, meiner Ansicht nach, perfekt!!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo,..

ist denn deine UVC auch schon im Einsatz ?? (wenn nicht,.. vielleicht brauchst du Sie ja garnicht  )...

meine Algen sind nachdem ich 25Watt bei 14.000 Liter Wasser drauf gebe auch fast garnz verschwunden,..

immer her mit Bildern  vom Sommer Teich,..

mfg. Micha


----------



## Testpilot (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hi Micha,
eine UVC ist an, nur nicht die neue sondern eine 40 Watt Jumbo UVC die aber offensichtlich gute Arbeit verrichtet 
Das was da noch auf der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen ist, ist frischer Rasenschnitt da ich grade mit dem Rasenmähen fertig geworden bin :smoki


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Wasser sieht wirklich schön klar aus,..

bei mir ist es auch so,... und mir ist es fast schon "zu ungrün";..

in meinem Hauptteich möche ich aber möglichst 1/3 der Fläche komplett zugewachsen haben,.. 
und im moment habe ich das Gefühl, dass auch die anderen Pflanzen etwas weniger Gas geben,..

was soll denn allles in deinen Hauptteich (ausser Fische  )
mfG. Micha


----------



## Testpilot (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Pflanzentechnisch soll da nicht viel rein. Am Rand kommen evtl noch einige Graeser und evtl noch eine pflanzeninsel da muss ich mal gucken


----------



## chmo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hallo Timo 

Erstens mal herzliche Gratulation zu Deinem schönen Teich. Habe eine kurze Frage zu Anbindung des Spaltfilters. 

Wie ich aus den Bildern entnehmen kann, pumpst du das Wasser in den Inlinemischer und Filter. Hast Du dazwischen Rückschlagventile monitert? Oder wie handhabst Du einen Ausfall der Pumpe?

Danke und Gruss Chris


----------



## Testpilot (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Hi Chris,
der Wasserweg ist folgender:
Teich -> Schwerkraftspaltsieb -> Pumpe -> Inlinemischer -> HelX IBC-> Teich / Pfanzenfilter.

Das Rückschlagventil ist vor dem Inlinemischer verbaut da ich mit diesem Ozon ins Wasser bringen möchte. Bei einem Pumpenausfäll würde dieses "Kontaminierte" Wasser ungehindert Richtung Pumpe und Spaltsieb fließen was es zu verhindern gilt, daher das Rückschlagventil.


----------



## Testpilot (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich / Gartenprojekt 2009*

Wir haben am Samstag endlich unsere neuen Teichbewohner einziehen lassen.
     

Eigentlich wollte ich nur "echte" Vairitäten haben aber da die kleinen so gut aussahen haben wir uns für diese Varianten entschieden, Claudia durfte auswählen ich habe bezahlt :smoki

     

Zudem haben wir den Koi noch eine Pfanzeninsel spendiert, welche allerdings noch ein bischen wachsen muss


----------

